# Miniature Food Made in a Tiny Kitchen



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

Easy to watch your weight with this size food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd make a mess if I tried that.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Easy to watch your weight with this size food.



Not if you eat 75 of them.


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2015)

Really cute.  I can't imagine how I'd do that.....working that small.


----------

